
iSee: Using deep learning to remove eyeglasses from faces - jonbaer
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/isee-removing-eyeglasses-from-faces-using-deep-learning-d4e7d935376f#.o3ho61xlz
======
visarga
But the image becomes blurry. Doesn't replace manual eyeglasses removal yet.

